# D Visa/Carte PROMAE and acquiring French citizenship



## Sean2008

Hi all, 

I'd like to move to France for work. I'm currently interviewing for a job with an international organization in Paris. The salary is exempt from income tax. 

If I'm hired, they will issue me a D Visa/Carte PROMAE. 

Would I be eligible to apply for French citizenship after 5 years on this type of visa? 

Does the fact that my salary is tax free affect my chances of acquiring citizenship? 

I'm fluent in French, if that helps.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically, no, if you're on a "special" status due to working for an international organization I don't believe you can count your residence toward eligibility for French citizenship. The "diplomatic" residence permits you to live and work in France only for the duration of your employment with the agency you're working with - and allows you to not pay income tax on your salary, plus you'll be exempt from the cotisation system in France. Your "benefits" (health insurance, retirement, etc.) are covered by a special "international civil service" program.

I know of folks who have worked their entire careers in the "international civil service" and when they retire they have to leave the country they've been living in for years because they don't have any sort of claim on a long stay visa.


----------



## khouloud

Sean2008 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to move to France for work. I'm currently interviewing for a job with an international organization in Paris. The salary is exempt from income tax.
> 
> If I'm hired, they will issue me a D Visa/Carte PROMAE.
> 
> Would I be eligible to apply for French citizenship after 5 years on this type of visa?
> 
> Does the fact that my salary is tax free affect my chances of acquiring citizenship?
> 
> I'm fluent in French, if that helps.


Can you please contact me ? i am in the same situation. i want to knowmore information about and thank you a lot


----------



## khouloud

please can you contact me ? for more information about this stuff


----------



## Bevdeforges

Last I knew, there are only two international organizations in Paris that are part of the "international civil service" - and those are the OECD and UNESCO. Check their websites for job postings - but be aware that you need to be hired in at a certain level to claim exemption from taxes and cotisations.


----------

